# $150 Droid 2 no contract



## MonteCarlo97Z (Jul 11, 2011)

just found this, pretty cheap!
http://www.cowboom.com/?utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_source=4485850&utm_campaign=CJ


----------



## UrbanBounca (Aug 9, 2011)

You would have to pay me $150 to use another Droid 2. I can't stand mine, and luckily after talking with VZW this morning, they're going to allow me to upgrade in February.


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

Not bad for brand spankin new.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

UrbanBounca said:


> You would have to pay me $150 to use another Droid 2. I can't stand mine, and luckily after talking with VZW this morning, they're going to allow me to upgrade in February.


What's wrong with it?
Sure it's an aging phone and it has a locked bootloader, but overall for me it has been a reliable phone and the aging isn't as noticeable with Cyanogenmod and some init.d scripts.


----------



## MonteCarlo97Z (Jul 11, 2011)

or used for $69 http://www.cowboom.com/product/854111


----------

